# what`s your favourite PRE-WORKOUT SUPP/DRUG?



## swolesearcher (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys i wanna hear your opinions about your favorites pre workouts, if you make your own then you can say what you use 
cheers


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 4, 2013)

Tne


----------



## zezazi (Jun 4, 2013)

tne when i have it, otherwise c4 or havok is fine


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cialis, arginine, and a pop tart and I'm good to go.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 4, 2013)

Secret blend of go juice that will remain private 
Sorry guys . Ib


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 4, 2013)

TN's nDure or Buzzsaw.  They are not a sponsor here, so I won't post a link.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tn's Buzzsaw is a good one.  I would love to take it but I workout way to close to bed time.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 4, 2013)

A  fav is working the wife and stopping just short. Clothes back on and on to the gym.Works pretty well.  Trade name ptp.. T


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 4, 2013)

You are a much stronger man than I.  I'd have to smash something, and it wouldn't be weights!




turbobusa said:


> A  fav is working the wife and stopping just short. Clothes back on and on to the gym.Works pretty well.  Trade name ptp.. T


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 4, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> A  fav is working the wife and stopping just short. Clothes back on and on to the gym.Works pretty well.  Trade name ptp.. T



The trick is how to package "ptp."


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao.. all I can say..


----------



## Flex2019 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> A  fav is working the wife and stopping just short. Clothes back on and on to the gym.Works pretty well.  Trade name ptp.. T



That is one hardcore pre workout protocol. I think I would die.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 5, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> That is one hardcore pre workout protocol. I think I would die.



That's just self mutilation... My aggression would be more than I could handle.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 5, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> A  fav is working the wife and stopping just short. Clothes back on and on to the gym.Works pretty well.  Trade name ptp.. T



Gonna try that


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 17, 2013)

No Jefferson squats after that.
Pre WO I like Jacked, but honestly, I think it makes me drop lots of water over night.  I'm down a few lbs. in the morning after it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 17, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Gonna try that



No Jefferson squats after that!
Personally, I like jack3d, but I think it makes me drop too much water overnight after using it training early evening.


----------



## Big-John (Jun 17, 2013)

Food one hour before and coffee 20 minutes before..


----------



## BIG D (Jun 17, 2013)

some coffee and 1,3 or craze is pretty good too


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 17, 2013)

ECA+ yohimbine hcl+ Yoked3d


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> ECA+ yohimbine hcl+ Yoked3d



wow


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 18, 2013)

Fina pellets ground into a powder and mixed in DSMO... Then add 200mg of TNE with it! Yea... Try that shit


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 18, 2013)

Now ive heard the secret.! ↑↑↑   Thanks fuse!!.

I take it this is some rub not for chickens....


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 19, 2013)

1)The orginal Jack3d

2)Bpi 1MR

3) VPx Redline Hardcore


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jun 19, 2013)

not to sound like a druggie...bc its not like that....but...

Adderall, cappacino/coffee mix, asprin, and of course TNE and daily vitamin of Proviron and which ever oral im runnin....dbol..tbol...etc.

back in the day, I would take an oxycodone before gym and wow, never wanted to leave...BUUUUT...that led to a horrible cpl years so I DO NOT RECOMMEND!!!~!

so I guess ECA or some GNC shit alongside your gear works fine.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jun 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now ive heard the secret.! ↑↑↑   Thanks fuse!!.
> 
> I take it this is some rub not for chickens....



does he mean.... "Rub one in?"     or

"Rub one off?"


lol  hey IB


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol.. Lukifer im glad ure back from the abyss...ive been doing the fina rub and my chicken is still a giblet..ill be glad when its a neck..


----------



## fubaseball (Jun 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Now ive heard the secret.! ↑↑↑   Thanks fuse!!.
> 
> I take it this is some rub not for chickens....



Yea you might want to shower before you rub up with your chick haha

And I have to agree, adderall is awesome...


----------



## BigBob (Jun 21, 2013)

You guys are Crackin me up. But I see no one Mentioned Halotestin and red bull. Thats my fave.:headbang:


----------



## FordFan (Jun 22, 2013)

I like some slin and 50mg Viagra.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 22, 2013)

Insulin with Meal #2 about 1 hour before training, then 30 min. Later, 2-3 scoops pre-workout (I switch brands each time I restock), 50 mgs anadrol (currently),  take HGH same time as pre-workout


----------



## usmcmuscleman (Nov 19, 2013)

Hyde original


----------



## jameshundson (Nov 23, 2013)

My Favorite  baas , ripped freak, whey protein etc.


----------



## ShortStop (Nov 23, 2013)

AC / G3 when i can find it
1.M.R


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 23, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> not to sound like a druggie...bc its not like that....but...
> 
> Adderall, cappacino/coffee mix, asprin, and of course TNE and daily vitamin of Proviron and which ever oral im runnin....dbol..tbol...etc.
> 
> ...




You fuckin junkie!!!!



On a side note, we all know test suspension is the shit……but i wanna hear from the tren suspension guys.  Pipe up!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Lukifers been away from here so now we know why..

Angel dust iz my fav..watermellon with extra 100mg raw  caffeine added and one aspirin.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 23, 2013)

And some adderall too


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Yummm.. addys


----------



## MajorMelon (Nov 28, 2013)

Adderall is the shit during a cut. I honestly think it works better then DNP (low dosed). It totally changes my metabolism. Just ask Richard Sherman, hahaha.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Dec 1, 2013)

Right now I'm using iForce Conquer.. It does it's work but it makes me feel sick sometimes. I'd prefer just caffeine/1,3-dimethylamylamine capsules with some creatine nitrate for pumps.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 9, 2013)

Monster M80  with 1 scoop creatine and glutamine


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 9, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> You fuckin junkie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, we all know test suspension is the shit……but i wanna hear from the tren suspension guys.  Pipe up!



I started test suspension about 10 days ago for a 30 day jumpstart on my winter cycle.  I am hooked on it already.  I have enough to run 75ml a day for 30 days.  For me, that pinned 2 hrs prior to workout along with a large Monster Zero drink on the drive over to the gym work better than any OTC preworkout supplement I have used.  I finished my first 10ml vial yesterday and there was extra in it, so I shot 1.7ml (@ 75mg per ml).  That along with my Monster drink had me pumped for hours.  Almost to the point of being too much.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Dec 9, 2013)

Tne


----------



## jameshundson (Dec 10, 2013)

The Concentrated Creatine contain Beta-Alanine which will saturate your muscles and stimulate new muscle growth and increase  performance and recovery.


----------



## mikeystrong (Dec 15, 2013)

Syntech make a supp with effedrine and caffien in it. i forget what its called but i think im going to be ordering some and giving that a shot.


----------

